

$201,000 Phone Bill - lambersley
http://consumerist.com/2011/10/t-mobile-customer-runs-up-201000-phone-bill.html

======
DanBC
original story (<http://www.wsvn.com/features/articles/helpmehoward/MI93365/>)

summary: Woman buys phone for deaf / mute brother, puts him on her plan, he
goes to Canada (from US) for two weeks and leaves data roaming on. Phone co
claim to have sent warning texts; have cut bill to $2,500 with 6 months to
pay.

